# My Locust colony!!!



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a short vid of my locusts @ feeding time!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJR-mndpmBE


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanx...... its getting there!! Can't wait so see some baby ones soon... I've got a mixture of young and adult ones


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

i tried this and horribly failed lol so gave up haha


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm trying this! I need a lot more locusts though. I have about 25 in there hahaha.


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm trying this! I need a lot more locusts though. I have about 25 in there hahaha.



haha... Theres about 100 in there.. I'd got the adult ones in there, purelyfor breeding purposes, I ordered 100 for my lizards for feeding (until the colony got up and running). I thought to myself why not put them in with the adults!! They get fed and will (hopefully) last longer than just keeping them in their tubs


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Girlie said:


> haha... Theres about 100 in there.. I'd got the adult ones in there, purelyfor breeding purposes, I ordered 100 for my lizards for feeding (until the colony got up and running). I thought to myself why not put them in with the adults!! They get fed and will (hopefully) last longer than just keeping them in their tubs


ah good idea! I think some of mine are just developing wings, so I've probs got a while to wait


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

wow how do u even go about starting sumthing like that?? i bought 2 tubs and they last a week coz they ether died or got gecko'ed! hehe. i always put them into a bigger tank but they still die! sum locust keeping tips wud be much appreciated!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

queenquack said:


> wow how do u even go about starting sumthing like that?? i bought 2 tubs and they last a week coz they ether died or got gecko'ed! hehe. i always put them into a bigger tank but they still die! sum locust keeping tips wud be much appreciated!


Do you feed them?
Keep them well ventilated?
Well heated?


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Do you feed them?
> Keep them well ventilated?
> Well heated?


yep i feed them small amounts of greens or pellits and i give a spritz of water a couple times a day. they are inside and warm and the tank has small holes in the top.

could do better with the water but i didnt hav a shop near me that had the gel stuff.

:notworthy:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

queenquack said:


> yep i feed them small amounts of greens or pellits and i give a spritz of water a couple times a day. they are inside and warm and the tank has small holes in the top.
> 
> could do better with the water but i didnt hav a shop near me that had the gel stuff.
> 
> :notworthy:


I keep them in an exoterra glass viv (45x45x60) Its probably a little too tall for them, but I did get it at a bargain price!!! I've put a false floor in there with a heat mat at the bottom. I put 3 holes (for plastic plant pots with a plastic saucer thing with it~ to catch water) The pots 'hang' so the top of the pots are level with the false floor. I'm experimenting with vermiculite in the pots (I'm not sure if its working tho ~ the locusts are laying in the pots tho ~ but not seen any little ones yet) 
I've put a ceramic bulb in there with an overhead light for extra lighting. Temps are about 28-30c. I turn off the light at night. I think the ceramic is not hot enough tho, I've just ordered a 150w holder, so I can put a more powerful bulb in there.
I've also got it stated, just in case it gets too hot.
I feed them curly cale, spring greens (what i feed the beardies, so it not like I have to buy anything different) think thats it.....
I've got branches and stuff for them to climb and moult etc etc....

It fun watching them eat tho... like a swarm!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

queenquack said:


> yep i feed them small amounts of greens or pellits and i give a spritz of water a couple times a day. they are inside and warm and the tank has small holes in the top.
> 
> could do better with the water but i didnt hav a shop near me that had the gel stuff.
> 
> :notworthy:


Sweet. I don't give them water. I find they cope well with the moisture they get from the veg I give them. Speaking of which... They need feeding today!


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

queenquack said:


> yep i feed them small amounts of greens or pellits and i give a spritz of water a couple times a day. they are inside and warm and the tank has small holes in the top.
> 
> could do better with the water but i didnt hav a shop near me that had the gel stuff.
> 
> :notworthy:


Its the water thats killing them, seriously unless youre feeding dried only you dont need any moisture in there, fresh greens supply all the liquid they need. Keep em 85-95*F with a hotter basking spot and they will thrive


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

wow thanks guys! i will try them agian then. i gave up on them coz of the last disater! they are much better than cricets as they are quiet (thogh probly wont be when they get to colony size!!) and my gecko loves them!!! 

xxxx


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Brown crix are silent!
Locusts are safer though.
Look cooler too.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

Girlie said:


> I keep them in an exoterra glass viv (45x45x60) Its probably a little too tall for them, but I did get it at a bargain price!!! I've put a false floor in there with a heat mat at the bottom. I put 3 holes (for plastic plant pots with a plastic saucer thing with it~ to catch water) The pots 'hang' so the top of the pots are level with the false floor. I'm experimenting with vermiculite in the pots (I'm not sure if its working tho ~ the locusts are laying in the pots tho ~ but not seen any little ones yet)
> I've put a ceramic bulb in there with an overhead light for extra lighting. Temps are about 28-30c. I turn off the light at night. I think the ceramic is not hot enough tho, I've just ordered a 150w holder, so I can put a more powerful bulb in there.
> I've also got it stated, just in case it gets too hot.
> I feed them curly cale, spring greens (what i feed the beardies, so it not like I have to buy anything different) think thats it.....
> ...


have you got any pics of your exo set up? wanna do it myself


----------



## luke071183 (Sep 8, 2009)

judy said:


> have you got any pics of your exo set up? wanna do it myself


ditto


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll get some on asap... Thanx for all your comments


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Brown crix are silent!
> 
> 
> > I thought so too until they sat there chirping at me


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Here we go.......

This is the false floor.. you can see the pots on the heat matt. I used cardboard roll to support the floor








Here you can see the overhead light.. Just gives added heat








3 pots with vermiculite in... Locusts finishing off whats left of food








I put the bulb inside to raise the temp ... I have ordered a more powerful one tho








Mixture of locust








Stuff to climb on


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

great set up!! how do you get the ones out that you want for feeding without the others escaping?
i have a spare 30 30 35 exo will this be big enough?


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

judy said:


> great set up!! how do you get the ones out that you want for feeding without the others escaping?
> i have a spare 30 30 35 exo will this be big enough?



I just go in and get them... The odd one will get out, but they are easy to catch.. 

Yeah I'd say your viv will be ok.. Its just not as high. Maybe you could put the heater bulb on the top of the viv (not inside) like mine


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

im gonna give it a go! well try to :lol2:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

judy said:


> im gonna give it a go! well try to :lol2:


cool!! Let me know how you get on!! :2thumb:


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

my colonies not growing fast enough for the young to replace the adults, do i just need to do it on a biggar scale?


----------

